# 14" LCD TV - £79.99 - Curry's



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Curry's are doing factory refurbished 14" LCD TV's for £79.99 - on-line only. Obviously 230v only, but a steal at that price


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

All sold out apparently


stew


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Wow - that was quick. I saw it yesterday, ordered, and it came today. Must have got the last one!!


----------



## nigeng (May 1, 2005)

Asda are doing a 15" 240v /12v flat screen tv for £169. Its meant as a 240 v domestic flat screen tv but runs via a separate 12v transformer/regulator. It works fine on your 12v circuit but you must ensure its connected via a 12v regulator (available on ebay for abot 7 squids) else the 13 plus battery voltage will blow it. Has usual bracket holes and Brilliant Asda warranty. Still plenty in my local store in Notts last time I looked. save yourself hundreds.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*regulator*

hi sorry but i am not an techie person, but can you send me link to ebay for one of the regulators so i know what to buy
thanks
george


----------



## nigeng (May 1, 2005)

This is an example...the one I bought doesnt seem to be listed at the moment. but they can be bought at Maplins as well but are a bit more expensive. but there they can advise you on the correct mA output
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Uniross-UNIVE...9QQihZ012QQcategoryZ96942QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Threv may be a boffin out there who can advise further... mine works thats all I know.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Argos have similar LCD TV sets for £149.99:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ....Sound+and+vision>C$cip=43687.Televisions.htm

They seem to be coming down in price recently


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

nigeng said:


> This is an example...the one I bought doesnt seem to be listed at the moment. but they can be bought at Maplins as well but are a bit more expensive. but there they can advise you on the correct mA output
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Uniross-UNIVE...9QQihZ012QQcategoryZ96942QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Threv may be a boffin out there who can advise further... mine works thats all I know.


I have a 15" Beko lcd tv and I got an Amperor regulator... more expensive, but built for the job. 1500mA is not a lot! I recon that regulator will be working damn hard.


----------



## 89027 (May 11, 2005)

*14" LCD TV's-£79.99-Currys*

Took a trip to Matlins this morning to purchase a 12v transformer/regulator.

salesperson and manager did not know what I was on about even looked up their catalogue for me,but of no avail.
Now on my 3rd. TV. and perhaps time to fit a regulator.
Does any member know the part number from matlins & more important how and where to fit it.
If I take another TV. back to Tesco I may not get such a welcome smile.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Not sure what you are looking for .. is it 

12 v to 12 v voltage stabiliser or 
12 v to 230 v invertor


----------



## 89027 (May 11, 2005)

*14" LCD TV's-£79.99-Currys*

Hi Scotjimland. 
It is a 12v to12v stabilizer I require ?
I have a solar panel fitted and as a result the 12v battery is over 12v (according to the meter). To save removing the solar panel fuse each time the TV. is on, a means is needed to keep it at 12v.
Her indoors is bound to forget to remove the fuse.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

I thought it was, just making sure.. 

You need something like this

http://www.sailgb.com/p/12v_regulated_power_supply_amperor_21mm_d1119/

The only one in Maplins I can find is only 1amp

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=37423&doy=19m8&C=SEO&U=strat15


----------



## 89027 (May 11, 2005)

*14"LCD TV'-£79.99-Currys*

Thank you for that quick reply, I shall go back to maklins on Monday, armed with your picture and try again.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Bear in mind it isn't your solar panel that is giving you more than 12 volts - a charger and fully charged battery will give you in the region of 13.8 volts


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> You need something like this
> 
> http://www.sailgb.com/p/12v_regulated_power_supply_amperor_21mm_d1119/


Go for the Amperor, it may seem expensive, but its the only one up to the job. I have one and its worked fine for ages.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I bought from Maplins the L64AY 1.5 amp model for £6.99, continuous output 1.5 amp, max output 1.8 amps. 

It has output voltages ranging from 1.5 to 12 volts.

It seems to work OK on my equipment.


----------

